# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Hollyoaks is searching for an actress with Asperger syndrome to join the cast

## Perdita

If you've ever dreamed of joining the Hollyoaks cast (and let's face it, who hasn't?), then now might be your chance, as the hit Channel 4 soap is after an actress for an exciting new role.

The show's production company Lime Pictures shared its casting notice earlier today (January 29), asking for females aged between 16 and 19 who also have Asperger syndrome.

"We are looking for an exciting FEMALE aged 16-19 with Asperger's for a new ongoing role in Hollyoaks," the casting call read.

Hollyoaks aren't giving us much else in terms of details, only revealing that the upcoming new character will be called Bethan.

View image on Twitter
View image on Twitter

Lime Drama Casting
@LimeCasting
RT

6:36 PM - Jan 29, 2018
 1 1 Reply   83 83 Retweets   36 36 likes
Twitter Ads info and privacy

Digital Spy has reached out to Hollyoaks for further comment.

Speaking of newcomers, the show introduces Damon Kinsella's father Buster (Nathan Sussex) for the first time in today's (January 29) episode.

Buster's arrives after Damon, Brody Hudson and Scott Drinkwell find his number on Maggie's bucket list, following her tragic death.

When the trio call the number in curiosity, they're surprised that Buster is the one who answers â then walks straight into The Dog to join them!

Now that's good timing.


Digital Spy

----------

